# Chicken wings - serve as is?



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When I first started feeding raw chicken, I fed leg quarters and for the first week or two, I removed the skin and fat - just in case. I don't know if there's really a whole lot to remove off wings though, I usually just feed quarters. I feed them as is now, or maybe steal some fat from Coulter's to give to Hoppy - she's a hard keeper and he gets 'fluffy' fast. lol 
I did chop the leg quarters into smaller servings for the poodles, most of my dogs average about 45-50 pounds each. 
I've gotten good with a cleaver. lol (I like to remind the little teen boys sniffing around my daughters of that.)  Another 'gentle' reminder to those same little boys, I have my NRA sticker proudly displayed on my windshield, too. My poor daughters. lol


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol!!! Well I couldn't remove any skin... I was raised veg and this was my first raw wing experience. I gave as is. She is PSYCHED!!! Now, to clean up the mess...









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get half a wing each, as is!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

It sure was something to watch her eat that thing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Chicken wing! Oh yeah, Charlie's favorite. I gave him as is. I crate him though to contain the mess. It is cute to see him turning into a little wolf shredding that wing. Another favorite is the chicken leg. I don't remove the skin to give him some taste of the fat. 

He is 6.5 months, 12 lbs, 10 inch, now. This is the most weigh he's been.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

In the crate... GREAT idea!!! It has a removable plastic bottom!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

